# Сайт > Главный раздел > Замечания, пожелания и предложения >  Фотографии для шапки

## JAHolper

Делитесь интересными и красивыми фотографиями Жодино, которые по вашему мнению хорошо смотрелись бы в шапке форума.
В шапке планируется изменение фотографии каждый час (т.е. всего около 20 фотографий), которые будут подходить под время суток...

----------


## Mouse

Нашел старую фотку, вид на ГРЭС, может пригодиться...

----------

